# Government Can be Reduced!



## longknife (May 9, 2014)

> The Commission, the Herald reported, has 86 recommendations, among which are calls for the axing of multiple agencies and the surrender of huge swathes of responsibility back to the states in education, health, and other services.



Well, we can dream, can't we? 

Seems a bunch of liberals shoved a Carbon Emissions Tax down the throats of Aussies and, when it hit the fan, they quickly voted them out of office to replace them with politicians who got the message. 

So sad we can't do that here? 

For those who need a ray of sunshine in the political dreariness we face here in the USA, read more @ Downsizing Australia?s Government and Repealing Green Laws


----------



## longknife (May 13, 2014)

*Australia aims to nearly halve budget deficit in a year*



> Australia's government aims to nearly halve its budget deficit over the next year through a combination of tough spending cuts and tax increases.
> 
> In his speech to parliament, Treasurer Joe Hockey said "the age of entitlement is over" and that "the days of borrow and spend must come to an end".
> 
> Under their plans, the deficit is forecast to fall from $50bn Australian dollars ($47bn; £28bn) to $30bn.



It will truly be interesting to see if they can make this work. Read more @ BBC News - Australia aims to nearly halve budget deficit in a year  So, what do you think?


----------



## bianco (May 20, 2014)

longknife said:


> *Australia aims to nearly halve budget deficit in a year*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct...but, the new govt promised the People before the election that there'd be 'no new taxes'...and in the recently delivered budget there are new taxes.
The People are not happy.

Seems that most of the People marching against the govt last weekend were Leftists, Greens, Socialists, students etc.

Trouble for the govt is that it doesn't have a majority in the Senate, and will struggle to get most of its budget measures thru the Senate.

The rot has to be stopped somehow...or the national debt will just keep on growing until the country becomes a "banana republic" ...or in this case a "banana Consititutional Monarchy".


----------

